# Free mailbox in USA for expats



## JetLee

America-Ship provides a free mailbox for expats outside USA. With a free mailbox, you can continue to receive mails, parcels, and even freight. We receive it and forward to you.
No monthly fees or any hidden fees. It costs you only when you have a mail to ship. The cost calculator is available for you to obtain instant quote.

We are competing with USPS, Fedex, UPS and DHL. We are doing better. See our testimonials from customers.

A customer portal is available for you to manage mailbox online. You can login to review received mails, submit shipment requests and check shipping status. It is convenient and fast. No other carriers provide such a user-friendly portal.

Sign up now for promotion discount on shipping rates.


----------

